# DNP and T3......



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

As some may have seen im doing a DNP cycle very soon and have read T3 is beneficial to take with it if you are using AAS. Is it still worth using if natural and if so what would be the optimal amount?

Am considering running T3 with the DNP but wont bother if it makes only a slight difference, am not worried bout muscle at the mo as will be keeping protein high and weights heavy and will be doing a cycle of test after this DNP cycle.

Any opinions?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I believe DNP depletes T3 eventually so you need to supplement T3 to get the best out of your DNP cycle


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Why not start your test early but on a lower dose then up it after your DNP cycle?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

big ste said:


> I believe DNP depletes T3 eventually so you need to supplement T3 to get the best out of your DNP cycle


it does for many people, though not everyone. I would certainly run it with T3. No point running T4 as its the conversion of T4 to T3 in the body thats the problem in the first place- its not that DNP itself depletes t3, its that it inhibits the conversion of t4 to t3.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> it does for many people, though not everyone. I would certainly run it with T3. No point running T4 as its the conversion of T4 to T3 in the body thats the problem in the first place- its not that DNP itself depletes t3, its that it inhibits the conversion of t4 to t3.


What dose would you recommend then guys?


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

Make sure you log it 

200mg DNP, 100mcg t3 and 200mcg t4.

Once you've taken DNP for 5 days adjust the dose to your tolerance.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Muscle said:


> Make sure you log it
> 
> 200mg DNP, 100mcg t3 and 200mcg t4.
> 
> Once you've taken DNP for 5 days adjust the dose to your tolerance.


in this case I'd not use t4- doesnt hurt, but won't help- as i posted above, in the case of DNP, its the conversion of t4 to t3 thats the issue, so adding more t4 will not help in THIS particular case..

protocols and ideas are not a one size fits all- it depends on the total drugs being taken, and the goal.


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:


> As some may have seen im doing a DNP cycle very soon and have read T3 is beneficial to take with it if you are using AAS. Is it still worth using if natural and if so what would be the optimal amount?
> 
> Am considering running T3 with the DNP but wont bother if it makes only a slight difference, am not worried bout muscle at the mo as will be keeping protein high and weights heavy and will be doing a cycle of test after this DNP cycle.
> 
> Any opinions?


Are you going to supplement any vitamins whilst taking DNP?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I was going to say about other supps myself, would defo run Vit C + E and potassium, magnesium and taurine to cover the basics


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:


> What dose would you recommend then guys?


100mcg, based on:

http://www.afboard.com/library/DNP%20+%20T3%20(United%20States%20Patent%204,673,691).pdf


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Yep i got the following ready and waiting....

Mulit vits.

Vit C.

Spiralina.

Taurine.

Electrolytes.


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

I don't usually read studies but on DNP I did and apparently men who were deficient in Vitamin C, E could get cataracts up to 9 months after being off DNP.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

My understanding is the people that suffered from cataracts mainly were 99% women and this was way back in the 30's when it was legal and otc supplement.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Muscle said:


> I don't usually read studies but on DNP I did and apparently men who were deficient in Vitamin C, E could get cataracts up to 9 months after being off DNP.


study? as far as I know, this was an issue for women only.

the study, as thunderstruck correctly notes was in the 30s and the leading study.

In reality, if you're concerened, you only need ONE supp with low dose DNP: gluathione.

thats it.


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Isn't that dnp supposed to be absolutely ruthless for your body?


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

what gear are you running?

how much pro in diet?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

KRIS_B said:


> Isn't that dnp supposed to be absolutely ruthless for your body?


quite a few on here have used it..

its actually easier on your body than ephadrine or any stimulant.

There is only an issue of the fact that the LD50 level (the amount that causes 50% of the test population to die) is 32mg/kg. The therapeutic dose is 2-8mg/kg, so the LD50 is only 4 times the top level of the therapeutic dose.

Believe me, you wouldn't do 10mg/kg by accident.. i've worked up to 15mg/kg.. and overheating is not the issue everyone makes out (my body temp was not even feverish- becuase u sweat like you're in a sauna- but your core stays cool- UNLESS you don't drink fluids.. and cant sweat.. then your core heats up). The issue is breathing is difficult.. had ot use an asthma inhaler..

Only a complete idiot would take to much DNP... that being said, there's plenty of those out there.... future recipients of a darwin award...


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i went as high as 800mg of the 200mg brl stuff and was left non functional,could barely breath,had to lie on laminate floor naked to cool down,doing anything was lie climbing a mountain,was hell on earth,my happy ground was 400mg,still sweated like a beast,still felt breathing difficulty but was able to do cardio exercise and be a dad


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

How much bf can you realistically lose in a 4 week period? I am 25% bf and weigh 253lbs


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

Muscle said:


> How much bf can you realistically lose in a 4 week period? I am 25% bf and weigh 253lbs


easily 20lb weight if you play it right depending if you are already dieting.

200mg with cardio is better than more dnp with less cardio.


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

SteamRod said:


> easily 20lb weight if you play it right depending if you are already dieting.
> 
> 200mg with cardio is better than more dnp with less cardio.


Are you sure? Don't higher dosages (400mg-600mg) raise metabolism up to 50%?


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Muscle said:


> Are you sure? Don't higher dosages (400mg-600mg) raise metabolism up to 50%?


They also cause worse carb cravings and make your training suffer ime. So swings and roundabouts really. Thats why im doing lower dose for longer so training can still be hardcore and carb cravings wont make my diet counter act the fat burning of the dnp.


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:


> They also cause worse carb cravings and make your training suffer ime. So swings and roundabouts really. Thats why im doing lower dose for longer so training can still be hardcore and carb cravings wont make my diet counter act the fat burning of the dnp.


I will be having a moderate amount of carbs in my diet anyway but yeah I don't want my training to suffer. I believe Toby1 went up to 600mg everyday without any problems in the gym but we all have different tolerance levels!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

when i did a short burst a while back i found 400mg after a few days drained me big styleeee, 200mg is my prefered level now so will be doing 6 weeks at 200mg a day (actually found out today theyre 250mg)....bring it ooooooooon!


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

Theres a guy on another forum who ran 600mg for 4 weeks and dropped 50lbs! thats actually amazing :w00t:


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Muscle said:


> Theres a guy on another forum who ran 600mg for 4 weeks and dropped 50lbs! thats actually amazing :w00t:


If that is true iam getting on it


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Muscle said:


> Theres a guy on another forum who ran 600mg for 4 weeks and dropped 50lbs! thats actually amazing :w00t:


He has amazing tollerance then as 600mg pretty much disabled me through heat, sweats and being breathless just sitting down doing naff all.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

200mg is a nice dose, taken at night if you have a regular 9 to 5 job. Start upping the dose and you get some strange looks from your work mates, as your sweating your knackers off, and their complaining that its cold.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

dt36 said:


> 200mg is a nice dose, taken at night if you have a regular 9 to 5 job. Start upping the dose and you get some strange looks from your work mates, as your sweating your knackers off, and their complaining that its cold.


I think someone is doping me with DNP as thats how I feel most of the time!


----------



## Thunder99 (Jul 25, 2013)

Muscle said:


> Theres a guy on another forum who ran 600mg for 4 weeks and dropped 50lbs! thats actually amazing :w00t:


He must have been fat as ****


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Muscle said:


> Make sure you log it
> 
> 200mg DNP, 100mcg t3 and 200mcg t4.
> 
> Once you've taken DNP for 5 days adjust the dose to your tolerance.


What the fvck? Why are you recommending total of 150mcg of t3 to him for... He isn't using aas or anything he's gonna go completely catabolic.



Muscle said:


> Theres a guy on another forum who ran 600mg for 4 weeks and dropped 50lbs! thats actually amazing :w00t:


Pls, go the fvck away.


----------



## Mweisel (May 25, 2014)

Ausbuilt has been my go to person for dnp research since I started and I've ran about 5 or 6 dnp runs. 100mcg is perfect. 25mcg is ample, 50mcg is even enough if you wanna save some money. It'll keep proper thyroid function. 100mcg will ensure it. If I were you, 100mcg on aas, 50mcg if not.


----------



## Getting-Lean (Jul 18, 2014)

This thread is 3 years old I'm pretty sure the op has already ran his cycle :whistling: lol


----------

